
Is Net Zero Emissions an Impossible Goal? - prostoalex
http://nautil.us/issue/78/atmospheres/is-net-zero-emissions-an-impossible-goal
======
mathgenius
"Getting leaders who are inspired by these huge challenges, rather than
burying their heads in the sand, would be a big step in the right direction."

There are no leaders anymore. The world is being driven by a message-passing
algorithm, called "the economy" (or perhaps, the political-economy.) This
algorithm is one of the best AI algorithms we have, known as "belief
propagation". And indeed, we have constructed wonders at its behest. But, as
is typical of AI algorithms, this one does not generalize beyond a certain
domain. Unless we demote this algorithm, we are very likely going to get into
some serious trouble.

